# He let me give him a head scratch with my finger!



## Ciralaine

I never thought I'd be making a post in this section ever again as Raz is now 4yrs old (wow time fly's so quickly!) and Nemo is now 2.5yrs.

Raz is quite comfortable with people; riding on shoulders, kissing cheeks and noses, talking in ears, sleeping on people. Nemo however is less tamed. She does very occasionally join Raz on people but mostly she does her own thing playing around the room or with toys.

Raz has always had a hand phobia. Both birds can step-up but that's the only thing they do with hands/fingers. I think Raz's hand phobia began when he was at the dodgy pet shop I bought him from where there were 2 big cages just full of budgies. Raz was one of the budgies scooped up by the net of the petshop guy who were then dropped in a cage and I was asked which one I wanted... so not much socialising with people going on. On top of that after buying him he became sick and I had to give him a whole bunch of medicines via beak dropper which meant I had to grab and hold him to give him meds. I don't think he ever grew out of the fear of that experience.

Nemo who came a year and a half later was a baby probably copied Raz's caution of hands plus I never spent much one on one time with Nemo like I did with Raz where it was just him and I for over a year. So Nemo is bonded more closely to a fellow budgie rather than people. That's ok though as I bought her as a friend for Raz.

Because of this I didn't think that I'd need to tame them anymore as they're happy and I'm happy. They socialise with me at times and are happy with each other. As such I'd given up on training them anymore so today when Raz was acting all snuggly in front of me I put my finger in front of him wanting him to step up but _instead_ he leaned forward and rubbed his head on my fingertip :wow:! I then gently scratched his head (he's soo fluffy!) He kept tilting his head in different ways for me to scratch different spots. I tried to grab my phone to take a photo but that disturbed him and he flew off.

But still! Raz _actually_ let me use my hand to give him a head scratch. I gave up on such a possibility after getting Nemo and since he wasn't a baby anymore like that old dogs, new tricks saying.  I'm so happy right now. I guess you can still bond even with more than one budgie and even if the budgie is no longer a baby . Thanks Raz you made my day :hug:
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*UPDATE*: I managed to get some (very blurry) pics. Taking a photo with one hand with a large smartphone is hard 

*Raz letting me give him head scratches for the 1st time*


​


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, this story really warmed my heart and brought a smile to my face  

I'm so happy for you, this must be a huge milestone for you and Raz! Clearly he has a strong bond with you--so strong, he was willing to get over his fear. 

Thanks for the wonderful update! :hug:


----------



## Ciralaine

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, this story really warmed my heart and brought a smile to my face
> 
> I'm so happy for you, this must be a huge milestone for you and Raz! Clearly he has a strong bond with you--so strong, he was willing to get over his fear.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful update! :hug:


Thankyou . I never thought it would happen where he'd trust my hand so I gave up then this happened lol.


----------



## Figtoria

That's adorable!!!


----------



## Cody

That's so great, I completely understand how thrilling that must have been. I had one of my birds that is not tame that I have had for 3 years hop onto my arm for about 10 seconds the other day, only another bird lover can understand what a breakthrough these things are.:clap:


----------



## Jonah

How cool is that. None of my budgies care for that but my tiel loves head and face scritches. Congrat's and thank's for sharing....


----------



## Ciralaine

Figtoria said:


> That's adorable!!!


Thanks 



Cody said:


> That's so great, I completely understand how thrilling that must have been. I had one of my birds that is not tame that I have had for 3 years hop onto my arm for about 10 seconds the other day, only another bird lover can understand what a breakthrough these things are.:clap:


Aww how great for you! It's so exciting but yes only bird lovers get it. My bf is just like "ok?"  lol



Jonah said:


> How cool is that. None of my budgies care for that but my tiel loves head and face scritches. Congrat's and thank's for sharing....


Yes thats one reason I wush I could have a bigger bird as bigger birds enjoy such things as head scratches and stuff more than little ones. Raz surprisingly quite likes getting head scratches from me either from me using the tip of my nose to rub his head (which can get tiring lol) or a pen or pencil end but this time he's finally let me use my finger which is much easier :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm totally impressed and love the pictures. 

None of mine are willing to have fingers touch them (other than for stepping up) unless, of course, it's Frankie'sFriend (Madonna) doing the rubbing. Madonna managed to give both Skipper and Scooter tummy rubs - TWICE! 

Whenever I try it they bite me! *


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Congratulations on such a great accomplishment Sharday! And to get photos of it to boot!? Wow!! :wow: :clap:*


----------



## Therm

Head rubs are the best so clearly Raz couldn't resist. I love the pictures!!!!


----------



## Ciralaine

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm totally impressed and love the pictures.
> 
> None of mine are willing to have fingers touch them (other than for stepping up) unless, of course, it's Frankie'sFriend (Madonna) doing the rubbing. Madonna managed to give both Skipper and Scooter tummy rubs - TWICE!
> 
> Whenever I try it they bite me! *


Thanks :hug: I couldn't believe it happened.

Aww it's sad when they bite isn't it but :wow: your friend gave tummy rubs! That's amazing! On a budgie? Definitely jealous now .



CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Congratulations on such a great accomplishment Sharday! And to get photos of it to boot!? Wow!! :wow: :clap:*


Aww thankyou! :hug:



Therm said:


> Head rubs are the best so clearly Raz couldn't resist. I love the pictures!!!!


Hahaha that's what I was thinking maybe he just couldn't resist cause his head is sooo itchy even getting a scratch from the evil hand was OK :laughing:


----------



## Smo

Thank you for sharing that adorable picture. Now that my budgies can fly, they don't let me get too close to them. When their wings were clipped (they came that way), they were more than happy to have me help them off the floor. Now I guess they figure they don't need my help anymore.


----------



## Featheredflyers

Aawwwwww!!!! Mega adorable!! Wish my two (or even one of them!) would be like that! Well done, and great photos!


----------

